# Moving to San Francisco



## Shasun (May 16, 2012)

What is it like to live in San Francisco if you are a single Iranian in late 40's?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Shasun said:


> What is it like to live in San Francisco if you are a single Iranian in late 40's?


It depends on your visa and your income.


----------



## Shasun (May 16, 2012)

*Shasun*

Money is not a problem. Looking for somewhere Safe to live and somewhere to make more money/investments.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Shasun said:


> Money is not a problem. Looking for somewhere Safe to live and somewhere to make more money/investments.


What about the visa?


----------



## ManilaBoy (May 27, 2012)

It depends on your immigration status, are you a permanent resident or a citizen already ... SF is one of the most expensive cities in the US and living there comfortably in a safe area would require at least a minimum of $5k monthly income and since you said there is no problem with money issues then you will be fine ... :ranger:


----------

